

Is a home tech company still a viable idea? - forca

I&#x27;ve thought about starting a home-based tech company that deals with individual home owners and SOHO types as well as smaller businesses. Is this still a viable business model in 2014 and beyond.<p>I&#x27;m referring to home network setups, malware removal, OS installs, etc. Is this viable anymore what with the cloud all the rage?
======
timrosenblatt
It depends on what exactly you're asking, and what your goals are.

Is the question: Can I earn a living wage for myself by selling my skills
around setting up hardware and software for end-users?

or is the question: Can I start a company that I can grow upwards of 10+
people by providing home and small business hardware and software support?

or is the question something else?

Ultimately, the answer is "probably yes". Hardware and software is
complicated. Not everyone knows everything they need. When this happens,
people are typically willing to pay for qualified help.

The specific economics of this come down to the market and your costs.

~~~
forca
Tim,

Thank you for replying. I suppose "yes" and "yes" is the best answer to your
questions.

